# Anybody in Socal?



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

hey im here looking for other maltese owners in southern cali.... 

ryder is 10 months old, and i think im ready to breed him, but i wanted to see if there were any owners close to us that were interested in breeding theyre little girls...

ive been looking the past few months but i cant seem to find anything, so if anybody knows anyone in socal thats interested in having puppys, or even where to find people interested in breeding could you please let me know... =]

thankyou.

Sarah & Ryder


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to Spoiled Maltese. Can we ask why you are looking to breed your puppy? Breeding is not a casual undertaking and better left to show breeders with experience and good healthy maltese lines.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Spoiled Maltese. Before looking any further for a mate for Ryder, please read this page that I have linked here for you. There is so much more to breeding than putting two dogs together...

Here is the link....

http://www.clabecmaltese.com/Breeding.html


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

well my grandma has bred dogs for years, i was just looking for someone interested in using my boy... 

and then maybe getting one of the puppys... i want my next baby to be like my ryder, hes so good and i love his personality and his look....

i was talking to my grandmother and she said that was a good idea...

so i started looking for anyone thats interested...

i wasnt questing out on my own to breed, just finding someone that wants to use my boy, in exchange for a puppy...


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:shocked:


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

ok i guess thats a bad thing....

nvm scratch that...

thanks for the help.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

True Maltese breeders have their own line that they breed, or have friends in the Maltese breeding world that they sometimes breed together. As far as casual breeding....................I don't think you will find any takers here. You may really be sorry if you breed him. He will probably start marking your furniture.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

You mention in another post that you want another maltese, and your fiancee has agreed, as long as he doesn't have to buy it. Besides wanting a pup that looks like your guy (which by the way just because you breed him to another girl doesn't mean they will look like him), my assumption is that you want to breed for the convenience of being able to obtain a puppy without having to pay for him just because you allowed Ryker to be bred. Do you plan on having Ryker and a potential female genetically tested to help ensure healthy puppies? What about Bile Acid Tests for Liver Shunt? Oh, and I am assuming if your fiancee doesn't want to pay for another puppy, he won't want to pay the $600-800+ for the female to have a c-section, which unfortunately happens frequently in small dogs. It seems like you are willing to breed him to any female that will take him, so I would be somewhat worried about the health problems of a new pup as well- but I'm sure you are aware about the health issues maltese are predisposed to: liver shint, MVD, Luxating Patellas, collapsed trachea, and the list goes on.

I guess I am a little more sensitive to this. There was a very special yorkie on a yorkie forum I belong to. Some of you may know him, Pepper, well he was the product of breeding just any 2 yorkies from a puppy mill, and had a horrible brain disease that a lot of people watched him go through. He passed away this year, and it is just heartbreaking to see some of things that can happen to dogs that are just put together- even if they aren't mixes. I just hate to see dogs suffer as a result of selfish humans. Anyone can put 2 dogs together, but it's so much more than that. 

I actually like Andrea's response, :shocked: is right!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Reputable breeders are very careful who they breed their females to. Reputable breeders are not just looking for a sperm donor.  

I do hope you realize that if you use Ryder as a stud, he will become much more difficult to live with. He will start marking his territory so you will have to keep him in a belly band all the time which will be like having a child in diapers. His urge to mate will be so strong he will do anything to get to a female in heat even a mile away. Males dogs get loose and hit by cars. They climb gates to get at females. They can irritable and snappish, sometimes stop eating if there is a female in heat nearby.

Are you really sure you want to go through that with him? If you really want another puppy, why not just buy one from a reputable breeder? As Brooke pointed out, doing the necessary testing beforehand will be more expensive than buying another puppy. And for heavens sake, don't breed him to a dog who hasn't been tested! Not only will you risk producing puppies who will have genetic problems later on, Ryder can get a sexually transmitted disease, too.

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:smilie_daumenpos: Breeding dogs is a very deep subject. Read Becky's post. Read about DeeDee. 

Tina </span>


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> scratch that...[/B]



I like this idea...


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Uh-oh! :smscare2:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Glad that wasn't my post.......... :smheat:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Glad that wasn't my post.......... :smheat:[/B]


  me too! But then again I could never, ever, not even ever think of a little boy dog :new_shocked: violating my Sassy girl :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=494244
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sound like me!! :smheat: :HistericalSmiley: :smheat: :HistericalSmiley: :smheat: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=494244
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=494300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to be nice and not hurtful. Oh how I hope that the OP did not think I was trying to be rude. If so please except my appology. :blush:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Poor Ryder :smcry: I hate to admit this, but I have friends who now think I'm a dog snob because I take the time to explain to them that breeding is not the easy money making project that people think it is and how much responsibility it takes, every thing involved, the risks, etc... It is frustrating when people don't understand and don't want to learn. So I guess I'm the dog snob! Oh well.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> Glad that wasn't my post.......... :smheat:[/B]


Glad what wasn't your post? I'm confused by this.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=494244
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think she was being facetious. Saying the OP opened up a can of worms. :mellow:


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi, Sarah. I don't know if you're still reading, or not. You've gotten a wealth of great advice and information to which I can add only a little. 

If for no other reason, since you clearly love Ryder a lot, did you know that having him neutered will help ensure that he will have a healthier and *longer* life with you? Unneutered male dogs have a much higher risk of prostate enlargement, testicular cancer and peri-anal tumors. All of these are potentially fatal. 

And, as someone else mentioned upthread, many people don't know that dogs can get venereally transmitted diseases. The most common one is Brucellosis, which can make a dog VERY sick and can also be fatal.


Of course, there are all the reasons everyone else has already posted about why a neutered male dog is a happier and much more enjoyable companion. 

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese. You'll find that we all love our little Maltese babies very very much and tend to be quite protective towards the breed. They're worth it!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Hi, Sarah. I don't know if you're still reading, or not. You've gotten a wealth of great advice and information to which I can add only a little.
> 
> If for no other reason, since you clearly love Ryder a lot, did you know that having him neutered will help ensure that he will have a healthier and *longer* life with you? Unneutered male dogs have a much higher risk of prostate enlargement, testicular cancer and peri-anal tumors. All of these are potentially fatal.
> 
> ...


Hi Sarah and welcome to SM. I hope that you will read some of the older posts on the board. You'll get lots of info about maltese and the pros and cons of many different questions regarding their care. We, as a group, love our maltese and do tend to be very protective. I hope you'll give us a chance.......


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Glad that wasn't my post.......... :smheat:[/B]



Hahaha! Told ya!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> You mention in another post that you want another maltese, and your fiancee has agreed, as long as he doesn't have to buy it. Besides wanting a pup that looks like your guy (which by the way just because you breed him to another girl doesn't mean they will look like him), my assumption is that you want to breed for the convenience of being able to obtain a puppy without having to pay for him just because you allowed Ryker to be bred. Do you plan on having Ryker and a potential female genetically tested to help ensure healthy puppies? What about Bile Acid Tests for Liver Shunt? Oh, and I am assuming if your fiancee doesn't want to pay for another puppy, he won't want to pay the $600-800+ for the female to have a c-section, which unfortunately happens frequently in small dogs. It seems like you are willing to breed him to any female that will take him, so I would be somewhat worried about the health problems of a new pup as well- but I'm sure you are aware about the health issues maltese are predisposed to: liver shint, MVD, Luxating Patellas, collapsed trachea, and the list goes on.
> 
> I guess I am a little more sensitive to this. There was a very special yorkie on a yorkie forum I belong to. Some of you may know him, Pepper, well he was the product of breeding just any 2 yorkies from a puppy mill, and had a horrible brain disease that a lot of people watched him go through. He passed away this year, and it is just heartbreaking to see some of things that can happen to dogs that are just put together- even if they aren't mixes. I just hate to see dogs suffer as a result of selfish humans. Anyone can put 2 dogs together, but it's so much more than that.
> 
> I actually like Andrea's response, :shocked: is right![/B]


Caddy's csection was $1500 and she had to have that after the poor thing already had delivered the first three puppies. 

To the OP, unfortunately you asked your question on a forum that is very passionate about this suject. Don't take it personally and thank you for not getting upset about the reactions and responses. It's much appreciated!


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

ok first of all i didnt need anybody attacking my post, im sorry i dont know everything in the world about breeding dogs... it was just an idea, its not like i was going to go out to whoever would take him and let him mount her...

all i was looking for was advice, not rude people who think theyre better than me because they know everything there is to know about maltese dogs, and breeding them....

DO NOT MOCK ME... :angry: you could be a little bit nicer and try to give me some better advice instead of just shooting me down.

thanks alot for making me feel stupid for having an idea... you people are mean.

-Sarah.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> ok first of all i didnt need anybody attacking my post, im sorry i dont know everything in the world about breeding dogs... it was just an idea, its not like i was going to go out to whoever would take him and let him mount her...
> 
> all i was looking for was advice, not rude people who think theyre better than me because they know everything there is to know about maltese dogs, and breeding them....
> 
> ...


Oh sorry, I posted while you were! 

I wasn't mocking you, btw. 

I live in central california if you are interested in getting more into the breed, I'd be more than happy to help you. I just started showing and I had my first litter of pups 3 mos ago, and I've been a member of this forum a while and I was even nervous about 'announcing' I had bred my dog and was expecting a litter. Luckily, I didn't get any lectures, although I was prepared for them. 

Sorry you didnt' get the answer you were expecting, jsut know these comments are out of love.


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=494403
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thankyou so much, i would love to learn more...

and i do want another baby, but my boyfriend and i are looking to adopt now, hopefully we can get another baby by july....

i appreciate your advice, and would enjoy talking with you on this subject.. =]

Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sarah...........the people here are actually a group of Maltese educated people who dearly love this darling breed of little dogs. For most of us it is hard to even call our pet a "dog." A large number of us have been on the forum long enough that we actually have become friends and know each other's personality. It is sometimes hard not to playfully pick at one another. Please don't feel embarrassed. The members here just feel so deeply and passionate about their own little Maltese. We have even had people come onto the forum and ask breeding questions just to see if they can "stir up" the group. I don't think anyone purposely tried to be mean. We have all seen so many heartaches caused by people breeding their pups without knowing all the risks involved. Did you know that there is actually a type of veneral disease that little boy dogs can get and even pass along to females? It would be very sad if your sweet boy contracted a disease from a person's little dog who just wantd to breed their little girl and didn't provide you with the proper up to date medical info. Please reconsider your thought, and stick around. It is a very informative group and we have lots of fun. Especially after you get to know a few people and form bonds and friendships. As a group we don't always agree on everything, but we respect each other's opinion/or not  and still enjoy the site.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sarah I'm truly sorry that your first experience here on SM was not good. Please try to keep in mind that we are all very passionate about the breed and are very protective of these little ones. Mixed in with some of the posts that may have offended you, there were some really good and nice replies. If you are open to learn, there is a wealth of knowledge on this forum. I am truly sorry you were offended. Please forgive us.


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

thankyou everyone for being so open to helping me understand, i appreciate the help i am receiving....

i think my boyfriend and i ahve decided to neuter ryder baby, and adopt a new friend for him...

=]

i look forward to getting to know everyone...

<3


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sarah did say this, several posts ago:

"ok i guess thats a bad thing....

nvm scratch that...

thanks for the help."


I took this as she was wanting to "scratch" her original idea, and willing to learn.

I believe she pulled up the links, and actually read them. Good for her and Ryder.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> thankyou everyone for being so open to helping me understand, i appreciate the help i am receiving....
> 
> i think my boyfriend and i ahve decided to neuter ryder baby, and adopt a new friend for him...
> 
> ...



Good for you, girlfriend!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> thankyou everyone for being so open to helping me understand, i appreciate the help i am receiving....
> 
> i think my boyfriend and i ahve decided to neuter ryder baby, and adopt a new friend for him...
> 
> ...


 :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Good for you for forgiving us for being so blunt and being able to appreciate the information we were trying to give you in our sometimes less than tactful way.


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

i will be making an appointment with our vet tomorrow for ryder to be neutered...

and i am looking into adopting a fluffie friend for him. =]

thanks to everyone that gave me advice

<3

Sarah and Ryder


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=494357
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I meant. I know that it's a VERY TOUCHY subject.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> i will be making an appointment with our vet tomorrow for ryder to be neutered...
> 
> and i am looking into adopting a fluffie friend for him. =]
> 
> ...


Oh Sarah that's wonderful!! Thanks for keeping an open mind about us! I think you will be really glad you found this forum. It has helped me out so many times, I can't even count.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> i will be making an appointment with our vet tomorrow for ryder to be neutered...
> 
> and i am looking into adopting a fluffie friend for him. =]
> 
> ...


If you are serious about adopting why dont you PM KAB or take a look/see at this new foster she has just taken in. I am sure she would be happy to share info with you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=494426
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she mentioned that they would be moving soon. It's probably not a good time to pursue adoption because they probably wouldn't be approved until they are settled.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sarah,
Thank you for being open-minded and willing to learn. I composed several Private Messages that I didn't send.....I just didn't know exactly what to say....and I'm so pleased that the others said it so nicely. Stick around. You will be a welcome addition to our group and you will be so glad that you neutered Ryder and we'll help you figure out about a little girl to add to your family. Have your BF read our boards......we will convince him that adoption or purchase from a reliable breeder is a good idea......


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

we arent moving until next july,or even later...

i wanted to start looking into another baby now so that they could be aquainted and become friends before we move....

i understand that relocation can be hard on them so i am thinking ahead...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> thankyou everyone for being so open to helping me understand, i appreciate the help i am receiving....
> 
> i think my boyfriend and i ahve decided to neuter ryder baby, and adopt a new friend for him...
> 
> ...


Sarah,

I sincerely apoligize for being a snot.

In my case, I'm a guy and so I can't really help it... :wacko1: (... and that was my sad attempt at humor...)

Seriously, thanks for being understanding and for adjusting your plans and making what I think most of us feel is the right decision. In addition to what others have said, some of us here are in Maltese rescue and as it is, it is a struggle for us to find homes for and place all the Maltese we have. This is my obligitory plug for Maltese Rescue. http://malteserescue.homestead.com/AvailabledDogs.html

I should also add that we have additional Maltese just about ready for placement which are not even listed... yet. If you are interested, there are a number of threads in the rescue area which will give you some idea what we have to deal with. It seems that just about all rescues which can range in age from 4 pups we have which are just 9 weeks old, to senior Maltese we rescue have a story of some sort. The pup "Sweat Pea" on the Maltese Rescue website is a great example. If you would like to read more about what she had to go through, start reading here:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=27395


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

so those four adorable babies are rescues???

i dont know how any body could give up there fluffs.. =[









> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=494415
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Those are Snowy and Gordo's puppies, born after they were surrendered to rescue. Steve was the birthing coach. 

You can see more here:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=28009&hl=

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=29283&hl=

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=28985&hl=


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> so those four adorable babies are rescues???
> 
> i dont know how any body could give up there fluffs.. =[
> 
> ...


Their mom, Snowy was turned into rescue pregnant. 

It was almost as bad as you suggest however. Besides Snowy, there was gordo who was placed about 10 days ago. Snowy had apparently been with a family for 4 or 5 years and was turned with no more emotion than if you were dropping papers off someplace. Snowy and Gordo were a little confused and they actually tried to leave with her and just did not understand what was happening to them...


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=494461
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Their mom, Snowy was turned into rescue pregnant. 

It was almost as bad as you suggest however. Besides Snowy, there was gordo who was placed about 10 days ago. Snowy had apparently been with a family for 4 or 5 years and was turned with no more emotion than if you were dropping papers off someplace. Snowy and Gordo were a little confused and they actually tried to leave with her and just did not understand what was happening to them... 
[/B][/QUOTE]


that almost made me cry thinking about leaving my ryder somewhere... my gosh... id die...

=[

and i would take all of those babies in a heart beat....

but robert(my boyfriend) would kill me... lol he loves maltese but hes mad he cant have a golden retreiver until we have a house... 

we took ryder to visit his brothers and sisters today, and rob sees how happy these puppies make me, he told me if he could afford all of them he would buy them for me... lol but i know deep down it would drive him nuts, i pay more attention to ryder than i do him, but ryder is our boy, he wouldnt have it any other way =]...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Those are Snowy and Gordo's puppies, born after they were surrendered to rescue. Steve was the birthing coach.
> 
> You can see more here:
> 
> ...



and I was in charge of the play by play too...  

but on the down side... the simple fact is we were very lucky. No skill on our part... just dumb luck and a great mom (snowy). I believe there have been 4 (?) other Maltese pregnancies and deliveries around here in the past few months and in at least a few of these cases, they were profession show breeders who have spent years learning things related to this. In every other case I know of, one baby was lost and in at least 1 case, the mom was nearly lost... Not to mention at a cost of >$1000.


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

well apparantly you must be 25 or older to adopt...

unfortunatly im not 25 yet, so if anyone knows of any other options, please let me know...

awww... im so sad now... :smcry:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> well apparantly you must be 25 or older to adopt...
> 
> unfortunatly im not 25 yet, so if anyone knows of any other options, please let me know...
> 
> awww... im so sad now... :smcry:[/B]


I'm glad you are sticking around- you will love it here and will learn so much about the breed! And, I apologize if I was being offensive earlier, it just seems like there are so many people who want to breed without knowing much about it, and there is already such an overpopulation of puppies- I say leave it to the experts. Thanks for having an open mind. Good luck in your maltese baby search.

```

```


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=494468
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarah here is a link to one of the threads that Steve has mentioned. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=29245&hl=

I am still having a hard time with dealing with the baby I lost. I am sorry if I seemed to slam you earlier, because that was not my intent at all. 

Please stick around and get to know us. Yes we are very protective of the breed, but with good reason. A lot of us here are dealing with sickly dogs that have either came from puppy mills, back yard breeders, or people just wanting to breed to get a baby (myself included). 

And once again I want to welcome you to SM.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah for Ryder's neuter! :chili: Just like you I got a maltese puppy, fell in love, and decided my next maltese might be a rescue. When you are settled into your new place, start looking on petfinder in your area typing in maltese- that's how I found Jackson. Petfinder will show you maltese in shelters, humane society's, and rescue organizations all over the country and in your area. There is also a section there for owners who wish to rehome their pet are and many of the dogs are purebred. I am not saying rescue is for everybody but it is a loving way to expand your maltese family. Jackson has been a wonderful blessing to us- grateful for our love.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so happy you are considering a rescue! My Missy was from a lovely family who had mama and papa. I truly believe their intentions were nothing to do with 'greed' ( Missy was $100..more likely to have been for the experience" for their children or even themselves.) However I realized later ( I was not 'educated' in these matters back then) both mama and papa were from petstores. Missy ended up having about every health issue under the sun. We paid thousands, upon thousands, upon thousands ( no exaggeration!) of dollars on her care. 
After she passed I decided to go ahead and pay for a really good breeder pup ( a pay now or pay later concept). Then Katrina hit and I saw so many in need and I couldn't justify at that time 'indulging' in a pup I knew would get a good home... so that went on hold. then circumstances brought little Naddie, in rescue, to my attention ..I saw her and just KNEW she was meant to be mine! it has been a perfect! decision. yes, she had some 'issues' but time and patience overcame them and i couldn't ask for a sweeter, more loveable little girl. Then more 'circumstances" brought little Quincy..also in need of a home.. and he too is so sweet!.. love him to pieces!
I now would only consider rescue.


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

well, my boyfriend bought me ryder, i had just lost mny best friend and he felt i needed someone to help heal me, and along came my little ryder wiggle, hes the greatest, and not a day goes by that he doesnt make me smile, or laugh...

but were moving and he is gonna need a friend, i refuse to leave him alone in the apartment, that wouldnt be fair... so now here i am, ona quest for another fluff butt... =]


were going to the local animal shelter today to look at the poor babys that need homes... i will keep everyone updated on what actions we take.

thankyou for taking you tiome to try and help us out <3







> I'm so happy you are considering a rescue! My Missy was from a lovely family who had mama and papa. I truly believe their intentions were nothing to do with 'greed' ( Missy was $100..more likely to have been for the experience" for their children or even themselves.) However I realized later ( I was not 'educated' in these matters back then) both mama and papa were from petstores. Missy ended up having about every health issue under the sun. We paid thousands, upon thousands, upon thousands ( no exaggeration!) of dollars on her care.
> After she passed I decided to go ahead and pay for a really good breeder pup ( a pay now or pay later concept). Then Katrina hit and I saw so many in need and I couldn't justify at that time 'indulging' in a pup I knew would get a good home... so that went on hold. then circumstances brought little Naddie, in rescue, to my attention ..I saw her and just KNEW she was meant to be mine! it has been a perfect! decision. yes, she had some 'issues' but time and patience overcame them and i couldn't ask for a sweeter, more loveable little girl. Then more 'circumstances" brought little Quincy..also in need of a home.. and he too is so sweet!.. love him to pieces!
> I now would only consider rescue.[/B]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> well, my boyfriend bought me ryder, i had just lost mny best friend and he felt i needed someone to help heal me, and along came my little ryder wiggle, hes the greatest, and not a day goes by that he doesnt make me smile, or laugh...
> 
> but were moving and he is gonna need a friend, i refuse to leave him alone in the apartment, that wouldnt be fair... so now here i am, ona quest for another fluff butt... =]
> 
> ...


If you have your heart set on another Maltese, don't give up just because you don't met the requirements for a rescue group. There are ads in the paper or Craigslist regularly for Maltese who need to be rehomed. You have to be very careful with them because you can often end up with some hefty vet bills initially if they need to be spayed or neutered, dentals, etc. Of course, any dog will need that and it is important to consider the financial responsibilty of bringing any pet into your home. Purebred dogs can rack up some big vet bills if they aren't carefully bred as all breeds have certain genetic diseases they are prone to. In Maltese, liver shunts and MVD and luxating patellas are very common and very expensive to treat.

Sadly, many Maltese are turned into rescue simply because their owners couldn't afford the thousands of dollars surgery for luxating patellas can cost, for example. They didn't plan for the financial reality of owning a dog and never thought past the spay/neuter, updating shots. etc. For example, Maltese are prone to teeth problems and regular dentals are necessary. Dentals run from about $200 up to about $500 in area like NYC. Almost all the Maltese who come into rescue get dentals before they go to their new homes.


----------

